# OMG, This is getting Big!



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I just started putting up the rest of my Halloween props today and, for the first time, I'm doing it without help. WOW! this is a lot of work. I'm climbing ladders, trees and houses just to get everything rigged. I started with a few simple props five years ago and now, I think, I'm doing a "Hollywood" production.
I wouldn't trade this few weeks for almost anything in the world.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

See, this is why you have kids or friends that are crazy enough to jump into this with you.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing really compares, does it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

we share the pain


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I hear you Mr. Lamb, my back and feet tell the same story.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Exhaustion is a part of my very genetic makeup. The magic of Halloween is Oh so worth it though.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! When you get in 'creative mode' you become a machine.....a machine that runs on Halloween! (me too.....)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

R. Lamb said:


> I just started putting up the rest of my Halloween props today and, for the first time, I'm doing it without help. WOW! this is a lot of work. I'm climbing ladders, trees and houses just to get everything rigged. I started with a few simple props five years ago and now, I think, I'm doing a "Hollywood" production.
> I wouldn't trade this few weeks for almost anything in the world.


Laughing at the "climbing tress" remark. I clamp some flood lights in trees to illuminate areas from above and each year I think to myself I gotta be nuts!
It really is a lot of work and the load gets a bit heavier each year. This is our last year for the big walk through haunt and even now, I'm both looking forward to scaling back but also know I'll miss setting it all up. It IS worth it for the two hours of sreams, laughter, compliments and fun, but boy I know I feel it for a couple weeks afterwards.:zombie:


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Jdubbya, I know what you are talking about. I'm just few months away from 50 and I should never be climbing trees. In fact, if the neighbors kid hadn't come over I may still be up there.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

R. Lamb said:


> Jdubbya, I know what you are talking about. I'm just few months away from 50 and I should never be climbing trees. In fact, if the neighbors kid hadn't come over I may still be up there.



I envision myself being triaged in the ER and when asked what happened, I tell them I fell out of a tree hanging Halloween lights for my haunt.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Just wrapped up all the big stuff, solo haunter despite being married. He handles the foggers


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe it would be easier if I just left it up year round and just did the repairs an add the new stuff now an then.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

It could be just like Christmas lights then Bone dancer. I doubt anyone would care  

Oh and welcome to the club of it looks awesome but we don't want to give you a hand setting it up.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Aleve. Our page should be sponsored by it....


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Its the hubs and myself here and my oldest has been helping this year, but each year it gets a little harder to get out there and get it all done. I am Totaly looking forward to Halloween though and you all are right the screams, laughs, and compliments make it all worth it. I am however glad that I do not have a single tree to climb cause I am afraid of heights, I do still manage to make a trip to the ER every year, usually because I cut myself with a sharp object.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ladders. Trees, Roofs, Wall panels, I wonder what will be next?? Real Tunnels dug into the Hillside?

Single haunter here too, and even with 6 weeks setup time, it's been especially difficult this year with moving the haunt into the back yard. Soo much new stuff. Worth it?? So far, Yes it's still worth it, but I can't envision keeping this going for much longer at this level.

I definately need help or I'll be forced to scale back just for my Sanity.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hubby and I were just talking about this over coffee one morning. I said to him that I feel that I need to start earlier every year just to keep my head above water. As far as Aleve - we should have other sponsors as well. Such as: Motrin, a certain beer, vodka, whiskey, etc.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow that's awesome. Wish I could see your decorations!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Aleve. Our page should be sponsored by it....





Da Weiner said:


> Hubby and I were just talking about this over coffee one morning. I said to him that I feel that I need to start earlier every year just to keep my head above water. As far as Aleve - we should have other sponsors as well. Such as: Motrin, a certain beer, vodka, whiskey, etc.


yes, yes, and yes! Totally agree!

A few hours of pain is worth the look on the kid's faces and compliments from the parents! All of it's worth it, but I do feel anticipation for the long break afterwards!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And I set it all up the same day. I'm sure not as big as some of yours, but big enough to kick my butt. Although hubby told me yesterday he'd take off half a day this year to help me set up. We usally get our last toter around 10:00, then take it all down and throw, and I do mean throw, it all in the back yard and lock the gate. By the time I crawl in the house, my feet are hurting, my back aches, my voice is gone, but there is a big smile on my face. And I can't wait for the year to pass so I can do it all over again.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

All you people are crazy !!! I'm glad I joined. I do this for Christmas why not for halloween


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Just a Thought*

Thinking about setting up always brings me back to the same idea.

Hallween > Christmas

How can anyone like Christmas better than Halloween.

Halloween is off-the-charts on the fun-o-meter.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cadge31 said:


> How can anyone like Christmas better than Halloween..


Put a child in front of a decorated Christmas tree surrounded by presents and ask that same question


----------

